# Finding  Water  Leaks  Underground



## north star (Apr 28, 2016)

*$ = $*

*This is not a Code related question...*

I am seeking input related to finding water leaks underground.

We have a few facilities where we have water leaks underneath a large area

of concrete, possibly even underneath the building foundation...........Presently,

we cannot pinpoint the exact location of the leak(s).

How do the Commercial contractors perform a search to pinpoint the leak,

hopefully, without digging up a large amount of concrete & other ?........Dyes,

...concentrated scents, ...listening devices, other ?.........Also, are there

some web sites that I can review for additional guidance.

Thanks for any input !

*$ = $*


----------



## cda (Apr 28, 2016)

I think listening device and cameras also. Maybe heat seeker camera also

Plus you might try a laser digital thermometer to see if you can find temp change, especially if hot water line leak.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 28, 2016)

Google: under slab leaks; what kind of facilities are they? How big are your under slab pipes? Cameras are smaller every day, kindof cool to sit with the operator as he manuvers it through the pipes


----------



## north star (Apr 28, 2016)

*$ = $*

O.K., our underground water leaks will be cold water only [ fire water & potable ].

The fire water supply line is 8 inch, the potable is 2.5 inch............One of the

lengths of piping is approx. 240 ft., ...another one is approx. 80 ft.........Both lengths

of piping are underneath concreted areas.

Much thanks for the input ya'll !.........Keep it coming.   

*$ = $*


----------



## mjesse (Apr 28, 2016)

I too vote for infrared camera


----------



## cda (Apr 28, 2016)

The other thing test holes.

Ground moisture indicator??

You can go old school::


----------



## cda (Apr 28, 2016)

Fire line as in sprinkler only?

Ok on the fire line and should be able to check domestic also.

Shut at street shut at building, the sprinkler line will have a gage

Check it after 1,2 ,3 hours see if dramatic pressure drop


----------



## north star (Apr 28, 2016)

*& = & = &*

Presently, we have not yet sought input from a Contractor with an infrared camera.

Not sure if one will be able to read thermal changes under 8+ inches of concrete,

and even more fill dirt below that.

We HAVE "kicked the idea around" about drilling listening holes, to *(1)* possibly

detect by sound, and *(2)* to see if water comes up through the hole, ...how much

pressure, etc.

From the tap from the water distribution line, there is an 8 inch supply line

entering our property.......Then it branches off to a 2.5 inch potable supply line

to the main bldg......This is one of our properties.........On another one of our

properties, the same scenario applies, but the leak is located somewhere

underneath a large concreted area, and has a bldg. on it as well........This 2nd

property has a leak, or leaks on the fire water supply line.

Again, ...much thanks for the input !

*& = & = &*


----------



## cda (Apr 28, 2016)

Reason fire sprinkler lines should only have limited run under building

Looks like hire leak detector company

https://www.plumbingsupply.com/water-leak-locator-system.html


----------



## Msradell (Apr 28, 2016)

CDA is thinking along the lines that I am. Contact some of the leak detection companies in your area. Many of them have some very sophisticated equipment that should be quite capable of detecting the leaks you have under the concrete. I've used them several times in the past with great success.


----------



## cda (Apr 28, 2016)

Find a rental unit ??::

http://www.ajaxrentals.com/acoustic-leak-detection.html


----------



## north star (Apr 29, 2016)

*$ = = = $*

Thanks all for the input !...........This information GREATLY helps me out !

We will pursue a Plumbing Contractor with Leak Detection capabilities, and

go from there.     :encouragement:

*$ = = = $*


----------



## cda (Apr 29, 2016)

Do you know how far into the building the fire sprinkler line runs ?


----------



## north star (Apr 29, 2016)

*$ : $ : $*

***cda***,

In looking at the blueprints,  ...approx. 60 ft.

*$ : $ : $*


----------



## cda (Apr 29, 2016)

Wow,

Plastic or ductile iron??

I think my first move would be

I think I would shut off at the tap in street or wherever and at the riser.

Should be a gage for the city water main pressure,

And see if you lose pressure. Might bump it maybe fifty over normal.

A fire sprinkler company can do it for you. That way you can rule in or out the FS line. Before you go chasing leaks


----------



## matt thomas (Dec 16, 2016)

cda said:


> I think listening device and cameras also. Maybe heat seeker camera also
> 
> Plus you might try a laser digital thermometer to see if you can find temp change, especially if hot water line leak.


How a listening device will help in detecting the Slab Leak under the ground ?


----------



## matt thomas (Dec 16, 2016)

matt thomas said:


> cda said: ↑
> I think listening device and cameras also. Maybe heat seeker camera also
> 
> Plus you might try a laser digital thermometer to see if you can find temp change, especially if hot water line leak.
> How a listening device will help in detecting the Slab Leak under the ground ?


Any suggestion ? ?


----------



## JBI (Dec 16, 2016)

Divining doesn't actually find water... it finds vibrations in the air above water underground, like an aquifer, or in the case of a buried tank the air at the top of the tank above the contents. The vibrations move through the air to the solid material above and ultimately up to ground surface. Look up sympathetic vibration...


----------



## cda (Dec 16, 2016)

matt thomas said:


> How a listening device will help in detecting the Slab Leak under the ground ?




You can hear the water running


----------



## cda (Dec 16, 2016)

Think stethoscope and heart beat, or blood going through a vein


----------



## cda (Dec 16, 2016)

http://www.rjmcompany.com/water-leak-detection-equipment/water-leak-detectors.htm


----------



## cda (Dec 16, 2016)

Check about one minute in:::







That is what they did at my house.       They were about six inches off, from the actual leak!!!!


----------



## classicT (Oct 29, 2020)

Charles Riley said:


> I'm using the LevelPro leak detection sensor device for a long time without any trouble and also the support team is very helpful. So you can check this device from Icon Process Controls website: https://iconprocon.com/product/ld-leak-detection-sensor/


Charles... looks like both of your posts link to iconprocon.com and suggest the LevelPro brand. Are you a rep, or just a fan of their products?

Do watch out with posting sales links, it can get you booted.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 30, 2020)

His intent is helpful, no?


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 11, 2020)

if you place a steel bar onto the pipe itself, you should be able to hear the sound of running water/

ALSO as a side note, I thought NFPA 13 required the UG feed for fire sprinklers to be no further than 10 feet from edge of slab..
\


----------



## cda (Nov 11, 2020)

Builder Bob said:


> if you place a steel bar onto the pipe itself, you should be able to hear the sound of running water/
> 
> ALSO as a side note, I thought NFPA 13 required the UG feed for fire sprinklers to be no further than 10 feet from edge of slab..
> \



Five feet with out special dispensation.


----------

